# Exterior black plastic



## savgeax (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,

I appreciate this will be asked numerous times but I just bought my wife a mini and that has plenty of black plastic. Over the years it's looking to have faded abit.

What product shoud be used to get it back to black? I have some AG vinyl and rubber care which I used on my bmw plastic engine parts. But guess it cleaned it but not bought it back to black?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Not tried that many but been having good results with Autofinesse Revive after reading good reviews for it on here. 
Plenty of relevant threads and photos if you try the search.
Share some 50 50s when you decide.
Enjoy


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro PERL :thumb:

Gtechniq C4 if you want something permanent.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> CarPro PERL :thumb:
> 
> Gtechniq C4 if you want something permanent.


Gtechniq isn't totally permanent, i had some tar stick to a plastic bumper and had to remove it with a tar cleaner, the part that i cleaned turned back to how it was before i applied c4. Try af revive instead, you get 250ml instead of the 15ml that last for just a couple of bumpers and two mirrors.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Damien89 said:


> Gtechniq isn't totally permanent, i had some tar stick to a plastic bumper and had to remove it with a tar cleaner, the part that i cleaned turned back to how it was before i applied c4. Try af revive instead, you get 250ml instead of the 15ml that last for just a couple of bumpers and two mirrors.


Obviously it won't last forever especially not when using harsh chemicals on it.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> CarPro PERL :thumb:
> 
> Gtechniq C4 if you want something permanent.


Well semi-permanent.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Obviously it won't last forever especially not when using harsh chemicals on it.


Then stop using the word permanent.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Trim Wizard (liquid type)

Autosmart trim Ultra (liquid type , longer curing time but more durabilty)

Autosmart Vinyl Shield (gel type)


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

AF Revive works brilliantly - I speak from experience of using it on a Mini. (No pics though I'm afraid)

JBirchy might have some, or James at AF.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

So far I've tried Revive, Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel and AG Rubber Cleaner, none of them seem to last particularly long....


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Ultima Tire and Trim Guard would be my choice besides C4.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator - really like that. It's another long term (without using the p word and to be fair, who needs a semi?) trim sealant.

I like Wolf's Trim Coat too.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Superspec said:


> Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator - really like that. It's another long term (without using the p word and to be fair, who needs a semi?) trim sealant.
> 
> I like Wolf's Trim Coat too.


If it's not permanent or semi-permanent who needs it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Damien89 said:


> Then stop using the word permanent.


http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/

And stop blaming user error on a product.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Chemical guys new look gel works for me, bottle will last for ages. Plenty of praise on here for this.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

We have an '08 MINI Cooper as well, and from personal experience I can say that Dodo-Juice Fantastic Plastic holds up the best on the lower trims compared to most of the other dressings on the market (Including A-F Revive and CarPro PERL.). These trims are a bit finicky, and don't really want to hold most dressings, but seem to do much better with a sealant. This photo is a bit 'artsy', but you can still see that D-J FP gives a nice subtle satin finish:


IMGP5441 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

+1 for the ultima trim guard. Works great and last forever.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Buckweed said:


> Chemical guys new look gel works for me, bottle will last for ages. Plenty of praise on here for this.


Didnt last too long tyres or trim.

Been doing a long term test on super faded roof box.

Whats still going after about 2 month is Mer bumper gel and Car Pro Dlux.

Whats also still going is super cheap a bit messy on first application and is still standing up years later on a scooter box is actually Carplan Black Trim Wax....:lol:

Gave blackest finish also.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Autosmart trim Ultra on my Cooper


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

i found auto glym rubber and vinyl care very poor on exterior trim.
i am currently useing turtle wax wet n black.
does the job,but i do have to spray onto a spong,dab over trim,leave a few minutes then buff with a m/fibre.
comes up good,but doesnt last very long.
going to try megs trim restorer and protector next.
any one used this?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i've used already some AG bumper & trim gel on a Mini! worked very nice and hold about 2 months. Cleaned all the plastic with an APC, dried, then applied, working in slowly then buff off with a MF. And if you want you can add a second coat of it, if you want it more shiny! but always work in well and buff off with a MF! else when it rains you will find it washed off.

on my girlfriends megane i used AF revive on the same way like the AG bumper & trim gel and i was very impressed! some parts were already turned white! with a little bit of AF revive it turned black! and now after 2 months it's still black as new! i did'nt test it on a mini but i think it will work better then the AG


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Recently did a corsa c where the plastic trims were extremely bad faded and polished stained cleaned them with g101 then applied af revive looked good as new and still do a month on


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Demetri said:


> Autosmart Trim Wizard (liquid type)
> 
> Autosmart trim Ultra (liquid type , longer curing time but more durabilty)
> 
> Autosmart Vinyl Shield (gel type)


Agree with the above eleventy billion percent!


----------

